# Veto lake



## yethound2002 (May 27, 2008)

Anybody hit it up yet this year? Took the boat and trollin motor out last year on it twice, skunked both times. Thinking of trying it again this year, but not sure if its worth the time.


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

I've had difficulty with Veto but I think it's just a lake that takes a while to figure out. I caught my PB bass from there - but that's only 15 inches. I do know there are some bigger fish in there, perhaps some 5 or 6 pounders. Also, there are supposed to be some big catfish in Veto Lake although I've never really targeted them. I have caught a few decent catfish on crankbaits and that's always fun. The crappie and bluegill are plentiful but pitiful. I've caught one 11 inch crappie and everything else has been 6-8 inches. But you can stand in one spot and pull out 20-30 crappie from one tree. Never caught any bluegill of respectable size. Probably the best way to have a great outing at Veto Lake is to go after the carp - there's a lot in there and probably some big ones.
But all of this is from only about five trips bankfishing and five trips on my float tube and none since last August. I'm hardly an expert on Veto Lake so take what I say with a grain of salt.


----------



## yethound2002 (May 27, 2008)

Yea heard about the crappie, and heard of some big cats being caught in the back, but yet to see. Still a nice lake to spend some time on. Peaceful.


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

Gonna hit Veto this year some. Haven't fished it for years. Use to catch a lot of 14" -16" bass there in the weed beds but don't know what it will be like now. Never have caught any big crappie there but have caught numbers. Ordered a 9.9 Merc for my tracker a couple of weeks ago. When it comes in I'll be headed out to see what it's like now.


----------



## yethound2002 (May 27, 2008)

Yea, hoping to buy a boat off a fellow ogf member this weekend, then probably head to veto the next day if all is well. Will update if anything is caught.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Veto has always been a huge disappointment for me when it comes to bass fishing. I live 10 minutes away and use to fish it quite a bit, but the bass fishing is so difficult. Seems like when you do catch a fish, it's a quality fish, but they are few and far between. There are some monster cats in there, and they tear up creek chubs. Bowfishing and snagging carp can also be fun up in the shallows towards the twin bridges.


----------



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

Tried it a couple hours tonight in my jon boat (live 5 min. away.) Bad wind and a troublesome dog made fishing difficult. Got skunked. I caught a few 12-15in. LM out of there last year but don't have it figured yet. If anyone wants to show me how it's done drop me a line. Have seen some decent catches so I know they're there but I've never gotten on 'em.


----------

